# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - May 2010



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2010)

*News only - please comment elsewhere.
Thanks for your help in making this "news only" thread work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
012230UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1578ne-american-killed-one-injured-in-marjah-helmand-mar-01-the-american-soldiers-got-attacked-as&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> one American killed, one injured in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 01 May 2010 09:48 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 01 - The American soldiers got attacked as soon as they got off  their tanks on Friday (April 30) in Block-5 area of Marjha, Mujhideen officials  said. The report indicates one soldiers of the US cowardly troops was killed and  another was wounded during the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1574:6-border-soldiers-dead-4-hurt-as-their-vehicles-hit-roadside-bombs&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 border soldiers dead, 4 hurt as their vehicles hit roadside bombs</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 01 May 2010 09:44 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 30 - Some 6 U.S minion soldiers of ANA have been killed and 4 more  badly injured as their two vehicles were tron apart in separate bombings in  Zabul province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1583:scores-die-as-3-vehicles-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Scores die as 3 vehicles destroyed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 01 May 2010 16:51 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 01 - At least 7 soldiers were killed Saturday morning as a vehicle  of local troops got struck by a landmine blast in the Kalat city, the capital of  Zabul province. Separately, two vehicles of the ANA were destroyed in bombings  in Shamalzu district of this province, killing all the soldiers on board.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022115UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1597:us-tank-exploded-by-ied-blast-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S tank exploded by IED blast in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 16:43 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, Mar. 02 - Almost all the American cowardly invaders were killed in the  mine blast targeting a U.S tank in Panjwaii district of Kandahar province.  Locals say the road where the incident took place has been remained blocked off  by the enemy not allowing the passers-by to get close enough to see.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1599:7-american-take-losses-of-life-and-injuries-in-kadahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 American take losses of life and injuries in Kadahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 16:45 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Mar. 02 - A roadside mine explosion tore through a group of US foot  patrol as they were walking to their base in Arghandab district of Kandahar  province, killing or wounding at least 7 American soldiers on Sunday afternoon.  In another report from the province, a US oil tanker was struck by a roadside  bomb blast in which the fuel truck was fully burned down.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1590:5-us-military-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 US military tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 11:58 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 02 - There are reports that there have been fresh operations by  American invaders in the province's Nowzad and Washir districts where the  Mujaheen of the Islamic Emirate have been tactically engaged in fighting with  with recently. According to the report from this province, three armored tanks  of the U.S cowardly troops were destroyed yesterday (March 01) in Nowzad, while  two others had been destroyed prior to this in the same district which caused  the American troops losses of life and injuries besides severe damages, and each  time the US helicopter has arrived at the site to airlift the dead and wounded  with each of their tank destroyed by bombings in this district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1593:us-nato-troops-take-heavy-losses-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S-NATO troops take heavy losses in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 14:39 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 02 - At least 3 U.S-NATO soldiers were killed with another two  terribly wounded in a face-to-face fighting with the Mujahdieen of the Islamic  Emirate in the Marjah district of Helmand province, on Sunday morning (March  02). In another incident, Mujahideen, in an ambush attack on the patrol of the  US-NATO soldiers elsewhere in the Marjah district, killed or wounded about 4  foreign soldiers in the late afternoon hours of the day. Likewise, Mujahideen in  an attack on the soldiers of ANA made the soldiers flee the area, leaving a some  ammo and arms behind yesterday night in the Gerishk district of this province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1603:more-losses-inflicted-on-us-nato-troops-in-helamnd&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More losses inflicted on US-NATO troops in Helamnd</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 18:01 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Mar. 02 - A mine blast in the province's Sangi district killed 3  Britons and wounded two others on Sunday morning, Mar. 02, 2010.  Similarly, a NATO tank got hit and badly damaged in an IED blast elsewhere in  the same district in the morning hours of the day. In another news from Helmand  province, 2 soldiers of ANA were killed with two more hurt in a face-to face  fighting with Mujahideen in Marjah district of the province, on Sunday noon.  Later in the afternoon, three foreign soldiers were killed in an attack  elsewhere in Marjah. Meanwhile, three of the U.S-NATO tanks were eliminated in  the separate bombings in Nowzad district in the afternoon hours of the day where  two of the enemy tanks were destroyed in the bomb attacks yesterday. Also  Sunday, one of the U.S-NATO tanks got struck by Mujahideen homemade bomb,  leaving the tank ablaze and killing the foreign soldiers on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1591:blast-in-zabul-hits-vehicle-of-ana&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul hits vehicle of ANA</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 13:51 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 02 - An early morning blast targeted a vehicle of U.S minion  soldiers of ANA in the provincial capital, Kalat city Sunday killing almost all  the soldiers including a commander.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1600:nato-tank-blown-apart-in-bombing-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tank blown apart in bombing in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 17:57 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 02 - The wreckage of the tank struck by a roadside bomb is said to  still exist in the area which has been cordoned off right after the incident,  however, the NATO soldiers have been report to be all killed who where traveling  in the tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1602:another-tank-of-us-nato-troops-eliminated-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another tank of US-NATO troops eliminated in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 02 May 2010 18:00 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Mar. 02 - About two NATO soldiers were killed as well as two terribly  injured Sunday (March 02) as their armored tank got torn apart in Zabul's  Shamalzu district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040030UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1609:two-us-tanks-eliminated-in-helmand-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two US tanks eliminated in Helmand province</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 03 May 2010 15:19 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, May 03 - A blast hit a US military tank in Helmand's Aad Ali district  on Monday, destroying the tank and killing the US soldiers, while one of their  tanks was blown apart in an IED blast with its American soldiers killed in Musa  Kala district yesterday night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1612:5-soldiers-dead-as-ied-blast-hits-military-vehicle-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 soldiers dead as IED blast hits military vehicle in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 03 May 2010 16:36 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 03 - Some five soldiers were killed Monday as a roadside bomb blast  hit and destroyed a vehicle of Afghan soldiers in the Kalat city, the capital of  Zabul prov ice.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050015UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1626:kandahar-airbase-struck-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airbase struck by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 May 2010 17:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 04 - The Kandahar airbase, the second largest base of the US and  British troops in the country, came under missile strikes on Monday (May 03)  Mujahideen officials said. According to the report from Kandahar city, the  attack came as some of the U.S aircrafts were about to land, while two missiles  struck the airfield but it is not clear whether any one has been killed or  injured.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1627:bombings-in-kandahar-cause-us-cowards-deadly-losses&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> (B)ombings in Kandahar cause US cowards deadly losses</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 May 2010 17:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 04 - A Mujahideen's homemade bomb attack in Kandahar's Dandu  district ripped through a group American cowrdly soldiers outside their military  base, killing at least 4 American troops with wounding some on Monday.   Also Monday, a landmine tore through a group of American invading soldiers while  on a patrol in the Panjwaii district of Kandahar province, nevertheless, there  are no details on how many have been killed or wounded in the blast, where as  locals saw helicopter landing in the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1609:two-us-tanks-eliminated-in-helmand-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two US tanks eliminated in Helmand province</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 03 May 2010 15:19 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, May 03 - A blast hit a US military tank in Helmand's Aad Ali district  on Monday, destroying the tank and killing the US soldiers, while one of their  tanks was blown apart in an IED blast with its American soldiers killed in Musa  Kala district yesterday night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1630:two-us-nato-tanks-left-wrecked-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two US-NATO tanks left wrecked in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 May 2010 18:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 04 - Two of the US-NATO tanks were destroyed in separate bombing  and in Mujahideen attack in Helmand's provincial capital, Lashkar Gah, and in  Nad Ali district on Monday (May 03), Mujahideen officials said. More than three  foreign soldiers were killed and another three got drowned in the water as their  tank was hit by Mujhideen rockets and fell into the river in Nad Ali district of  Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1631:blasts-in-marjah-kill-3-wound-2-american-cowardly-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Marjah kill 3, wound 2 American cowardly soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 May 2010 18:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 04 - At least three American soldiers were killed and two injured  with two of their trained mine clreaing dogs killed in mine blast while they  were on mine clearing mission in the Marjah district of Helmand, on Tuesday, May  04, 2010. In another news, Mujahideen, in a one-hour long gun battle with  American invaders caused the enemy to flee from the area after having deadly  losses, but it is not clear how many took losses of life and injuries.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1612:5-soldiers-dead-as-ied-blast-hits-military-vehicle-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 soldiers dead as IED blast hits military vehicle in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 03 May 2010 16:36 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 03 - Some five soldiers were killed Monday as a roadside bomb blast  hit and destroyed a vehicle of Afghan soldiers in the Kalat city, the capital of  Zabul prov ice.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1628:mujahideen-kill-8-policemen-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 8 policemen in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 04 May 2010 18:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 04 - At least 8 local policemen were killed on Monday (May 03) as  their patrol came under Mujahideen's ambush attack in Zabul's Arghandab  district. An another news from this province, an American soldiers got shot and  killed by Mujahideen outside a US military base in this district yesterday  night.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052350UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1640:martyrdom-seeking-group-hits-provincial-capital-in-nimroze-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyrdom-seeking group hits Provincial capital in Nimroze province</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 May 2010 09:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
NIMROZE, May 06 - A group of 6 martyr attackers of the Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate, armed explosive-filled vests and heavy and small arms ,attacked the  provincial capital in Nimroze province targeting key government buildings in the  late morning hours of Wednesday (May 06), our reporter, Qari Yousuf Ahmadi said  in a telephoning conversation, adding that the deadliest fighting has been in  progress and two of the Mujahiden have carried out martyr bomb attacks, killing  more than 18 government officials and soldiers with wounding dozens of others so  far. This is the breaking news updates check back soon for further information.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1650:53-killed-and-injured-in-martyrdom-operation-in-nimroz-nimroz-may-05-a-group-9-martyr-attackers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 53 killed and injured in martyrdom operation in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 May 2010 20:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
NIMROZ, May 05 - A group 9 martyr attackers of the Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate, divided in separated groups, who have been headed by Imdadullah,  simultaneously attacked several government buildings, including provincial  council, court, police headquarter and provincial governor's office in Zaranj,  the capital of Nimroz province, killing or wounding more than 53 government  officials, servicemen and soldiers in a nearly-6 hour long operation, consisting  deadly gun battles with enemy followed by martyr bomb attacks carried out by two  brave Mujahids after one hour of strong resistance during the on later Wednesday  morning (May 05), our reporter Qari Yousuf Ahmadi said.  The report adds  the group of martyrdom-seeking fighters have shown firm resistances and fought  bravely until all 9 Mujahideen have become martyrs in the operation started at  about 10:am local time and ended at approximately 5m, Inna Lilahi Wa Inna  Ilaihi Rajioon ( Indeed, we belong to Allah and to Him we will return). A number  or the government buildings and vehicles have been destroyed in addition to the  losses of life and injuries inflicted on the enemy in this successful operation,  which has been a deadly blow to the heart of the province and which has, as  usual, been undermined and underrated by the government and the US-NATO by  attaching little importance to enormity and graveness of the operation and  declaring the death of four officials and soldiers with 10 others injured, where  as, the witnesses, on the contrary, strongly reject it and say otherwise.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1639:mujahideen-attack-outposts-of-ana-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack outposts of ANA in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 May 2010 08:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 05 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on an asireis of attacks on  the outposts of ANA in Helmand's Gerishk district, cuased the enemy losses of  life and injureis on Tuesday, while it is unclear how many were killed or  injured in the opertion.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1648:us-nato-take-deadliest-losses-in-helmand-yet-again&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US-NATO forces take deadliest losses in Helmand yet again</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 May 2010 16:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 05 - A roadside bomb attack tore apart a combat patrol tank of the  US-NATO forces on Wednesday (May 05), destroying the tank and killing its  foreign soldiers in the Nawa district of Helmand province. In another incident,  elsewhere in this province, another a tank of the enemy got stuck by mine blast  in the Marjah district of the province, causing the soldiers to die who were  traveling in the tank, on Wednesday. Separately, two soldiers of the US-NATO  cowards were shot dead elsewhere in the district of Marjah, on Tuesday ( May 04)
Also Tuesday, Mujahideen, in an attack on a group of foreign soldiers in Marjah  district, killed two soldiers including their local interpreter and wounded  another one.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1635:blast-in-zabul-blows-apart-us-armored-tank&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul blows apart US armored tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 05 May 2010 08:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 05 - An IED blast in Zabul's Sweri district hit and eliminated a US  armored tank on Monday morning, May 05, 2010. The report adds all the US  soldiers traveling in the tank were killed, while the wreckage of the struck  tank still exists in the area.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1637:victories-of-mujahideen-in-the-words-of-the-enemy&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> Victories of Mujahideen in the Words of the Enemy</a>*
Wednesday, 05 May 2010 08:29 -
<blockquote>Recently Pentagon, the American ministry of defense, has released 150-pages  report about the growing resistance and influence of the Afghan Mujahideen.

The report says, the Kabul surrogate administration maintains its writ in 29  districts out of 121 districts -- which are of paramount strategic importance,  for being key terrain for the stabilization of the country. The report reveals,  the Islamic Emirate influence has been expanding unremittingly and that the  Karzai government control is limited to 25% in these area. The report further  says, 2009 was the most successful year for Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in  terms of their extending influence in the country in this period. A 87% increase  has been seen in overall attacks and ambushes of the Mujahideen.

The Pentagon military officers-cum-analysts admit that Mujahideen’s tactics are  increasing in sophistication and broadness. They are now using complicated  methods. The report admits, Mujahideen would never be vanquished completely but  instead efforts be made to contain them in order to prevent Karzai government  from being ousted.

These are the admissions and statements of a superpower, the president of which  W. Bush, had said in 2001 that if we find our enemy in caves in Afghanistan, we  will smoke them out and any one who chooses to confront America, in fact, digs  his grave with his own hands. Today ground realities in Afghanistan indicate  that the enemy and the surrogate administration are ensconced in hide-outs and  besieged bases. The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate have a tangible presence  in 80% of the country.

This achievement has not become a reality out of nothing but has a solid  foundation behind. The reason is that the aspirations and manifesto of the  Islamic Emirate truly reflect the aspirations of the people and they are exactly  alike. The people know that the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  are protecting their Islamic, national , cultural and social values and wants.  Similarly, this achievement is not the result of any coercion or economic  incentives at the hand of the Mujahideen. Contrarily. The enemy has both  military might and material means . In the past nine years, they have used both  their military power and material incentives to achieve their target. However,  ironically , they have failed.

We remind the invading enemy that the reason for your failure is that you have  imposed a corrupt administration on the people of Afghanistan; your have invaded  the country, Afghanistan and deprived the people of their independence and  national sovereignty. You have put thousands of innocent Afghans behind the bars  in Guangtanamo, Bagram, Pulli-Charkhi, Kandahar and other open and secret jails.  You have turned Afghanistan into the cobweb of CIA network; you carry out night  raids on people’s houses and martyr defenseless Afghans, and you bombard wedding  and funeral ceremonies. Your grip on the country will keep reducing unless and  until you put an end to your aggression and stop torturing and martyring the  miserable Afghans, and leave the land of the Afghans to the Afghans themselves.

A day will certainly reach when you will have no way except escape and  humiliation. Time and situation are both against you. You have to hear this with  your ears opened. The more you stay in Afghanistan, the more you will lose your  credibility. It is in your interest and in the interest of the whole region to  pull your forces out of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Eshahamat/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1636:rejoinder-of-the-cultural-commission-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-about-the-issuance-of-t&amp;catid=5:statement-&amp;Itemid=22"> Rejoinder of the Cultural Commission of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan About  the Issuance of the Black List Issued by the Committee to Protect Journalists.</a>*
Wednesday, 05 May 2010 08:26 administrator
<blockquote>Yesterday, on the occasion of the World Press Freedom Day, the Committee to  Protect Journalists issued a black list of entities which are allegedly against  press freedom. They have included name of the leadership of the Islamic Emirate  of Afghanistan (IEA) in this list and have claimed that IEA is against the  freedom of the press and that its influence has now reached Pakistan.

The Cultural Commission of the Islamic Emirate considers this allegation against  the leaders of the Islamic Emirate, leveled by the journalist without borders as  baseless and futile. The Cultural Commission believes this accusation is a  flagrant violation of the journalistic regulations and therefore, announces as  follows:

1. The writ of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan is only limited to areas of  its influence for activities including military, cultural, administrative,  political and judicial. The Islamic Emirate is responsible for conducts of its  official organs only in these areas. and can’t be held accountable for  activities that occur outside the areas of its control.

2. Any reporter who intends to enter areas under the control of the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan for filing their reports should obtain prior permission  from local administration of the Islamic Emirate. Those foreigners who fail to  obtain the prior permission are dealt with as being violators of the legal  prevalent regulations. They would not be considered as genuine journalists and  for that, they themselves bear the responsibility.

3. The Cultural Commission of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan urges the  Committee to Protect Journalists not to pander to the wishes, ambitions and  instructions of the arrogant powers and while preparing these blacklists, should  not condone the violations being committed by these arrogants. By doing so, you  will prove that you are neutral and are not under the pressure of the  influential circles.

4. The presence of the invading forces in Afghanistan is an open threat to  journalists and their activities. These foreigners first detained Javaid Ahmad  Yazmi for one year and then martyred him. The Journalists Without Borders should  fulfill their responsibility by making the foreign invaders to respond to the  allegations against them about the death of Martyr Yazami and about the torture  of Al-jazeera journalists.

5. Recently a Wikileaks website posted a video on its site about the murder of  two Reuter’s journalists in Iraq at the hands of the American troops. The  Journalists Without Borders should have included names of the White House and  Pentagon rulers for their failure to contain their unscrupulous soldiers from  committing this crime in the broad day light. As such, they should have cited in  their annual report the names of the perpetrators of this gruesome event as it  was their obligation for the protection of the innocent deceased journalists.

Cultural Commission
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062340UTC May 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1585:joint-afghan-coalition-cowardly-forces-suffer-deadliest-losses-in-kandahar-bombings&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint Afghan-coalition cowardly forces suffer deadliest losses in Kandahar  bombings</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 May 2010 18:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May, 06 - A blast ripping into the US-NATO combat patrol on Wednesday  (May 05) killed at least 5 foreign soldiers who were later airlifted by the  helicopter in the province's Zhari district. Also Wednesday, a remote-controlled  bomb blast in Shorawak district of this province targeted a military vehicle of  the U.S minion soldiers of ANA, killing 6 Afghan puppet soldiers on the spots.  Later in the afternoon, on Wednesday, another Mujahideen homemade bomb hit one  of the U.S-NATO tanks in Kandahar's Dandu district, fatally killing or wounding  all the foreign invaders in the struck tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1582:nine-dead-as-police-vehicle-destroyed-bombing-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nine dead as police vehicle destroyed bombing in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 May 2010 18:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 06 - As many as nine policemen were killed Thursday (May 06) as  their military vehicle got struck and destroyed by a mine blast in Helmand's Nad  Ali district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1580:three-logistical-vehicles-destroyed-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three logistical vehicles destroyed in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 May 2010 18:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
AZBUL, May 06 - On earlier Thursday, some three logistical vehicles of the U.S-NATO  troops got destroyed with a vehicle of the security guards escorting the convoy  and three security guards were killed in an ambush attack carried out by  Mujahideen on the military-cum-logistical convoy in the province's Shah Jowi  district, Mujahideen officials said.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1581:nato-tank-destroyed-in-bombing-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO tank destroyed in bombing in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 May 2010 18:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 06 - A blast in the Kalat city, the capital of Zabul province, hit  and destroyed an armored tank of the NATO cowardly invaders on Thursday noon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1583:ten-soldiers-killed-as-8-outposts-overrun-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Ten soldiers killed as 8 outposts overrun in zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 06 May 2010 18:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 06 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a large scale attack on  the outpost of ANA in Zabul's Mizani district, overrun some 8 of their outposts  as well as killing about 10 soldiers of ANA on Thursday (May 06). More than 50  Mujahideen took part in the operation that was continuing about two hours, in  which Mujahideen seized a sizable amount of ammo and arms from the enemy during  the battle.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080715UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1605:kandahar-bombings-inflict-deadly-losses-on-canadian-invaders&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar bombings inflict deadly losses on Canadian invaders</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31066998/Kandahar-bombings-inflict-deadly-losses-on-Canadian-invaders"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Friday, 07 May 2010 19:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, May, 07 - On earlier Friday, about 3 foreign soldiers, likely to be  Canadians, were instantly killed and two others were hurt as a mine they were to  neutralize exploded to them in Zhari district of Kandahar province. A tank of  the Canadian invaders was blown up by an IED explosion and was heavily damaged  in the province's Daman district on Thursday.  Also Thursday, one of the  heavy-duty armored tank of the Canadian troops was hit and badly damaged killing  all the foreign soldiers in the evening hours of the day. Separately, a soldier  of ANA was shot and killed while on guard duty outside the outpost in Panjwaii  district of this province. Afghan-coalition forces take more fatalities and  casualties in Helmand*


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1593:us-british-cowardly-invaders-sustain-fatal-losses-and-sever-damages-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US-British cowardly invaders sustain fatal losses in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 07 May 2010 08:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 07 - There are reports from Helmand province that joint  Afghan/US-led coalition troops have suffered deadly losses in a series of  Mujahideen's separate attacks and bombings in different parts of the province  through much of Thursday. According to the details, in the late morning hours of  May 06, a vehicle of the combined Afghan and coalition forces got destroyed in  an attack by Mujahideen in the district of Marjah, Helmand province. Later in  the morning, two coalition soldiers were shot and killed elsewhere in Marjah.  Also Thursday, Mujahideen, in an encounter with US cowardly troops in Marjah,  killed 2 Americans and wounded another 2 in Marjah, in the later afternoon hours  of the day. A little over an hour later, 3 Afghan and coalition soldiers were  killed and injured in an attack carried out by Mujahideen on their foot patrol  in Marjah.  Likewise, on Wednesday, about 3 foreign soldiers were killed  and and 4 hurt in Nowzad district of the province as they were hit by some  blasts tearing through the enemy who got into and abandoned compound where  Mujahideen had already planted mines. Almost at the same time on Wednesday,  elsewhere in Nowzad district, a blast hit and left the tank on fire, killing its  all coalition forces. Also Wednesday, a tank of the military convoy of the  coalition troops got struck by a blast in this district; besides, the same  convoy came under attack by Mujahideen elsewhere in Sangin, on Thursday, but it  is unclear how many have been killed or hurt during the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1601:us-military-tank-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US military tank destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 07 May 2010 19:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 07 - In Helmand's Garmsir district, one of the US military tanks  was destroyed with its American soldiers killed in the bombings followed by an  attack from Mujahideen causing the American cowardly forces further losses of  life and injuries in addition to severe damages, and forcing the US invaders to  retreat.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1603:two-more-us-tanks-eliminated-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two more US tanks eliminated in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 07 May 2010 19:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 07 - Two military tanks of the US cowardly troops got struck by  separate mine blasts in Khanshin district Helmand province on Friday, May 07,  2010, Mujahideen officials said.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1606:afghan-coalition-forces-take-more-fatalities-and-casualties-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan-coalition forces take more fatalities and casualties in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 07 May 2010 19:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 07 - A vehicle of ANA got smashed into pieces in a mine blast  Friday, killing 5 Afghan soldiers in Marjah district of Helmand province. Later  in the afternoon, a blast in Marjah hit and eliminated a coalition tank, killing  almost all foreign soldiers traveling in it. Also on Friday, at least 4 Afghan  and foreign soldiers were killed with 3 more badly hurt during two encounters in  Gerishk district of the province, in later afternoon hours of the day.  Similarly, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the foot patrol of  the coalition troops in Musa Kala district, killed two foreign invaders besides  wounding another two yesterday. In another news from Helmand province, a blast  killed at least 7 US minion soldiers of ANA on Thursday evening as their vehicle  got hit and destroyed in a mine blast in Musa Kala district. Separately, two  vehicles of the ANA were destroyed in two separate blasts Friday (May 07),  killing 5 soldiers and wounding 7 more in Khanshin district of the province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1594:several-soldiers-killed-as-their-vehicle-struck-by-blast-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Several soldiers killed as their vehicle struck by blast in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 07 May 2010 10:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Zabul, May 07 - Roadside bomb last hit a vehicle traveling in a military convoy  of ANA in Zabul's Shah Jowi district on Thursday. According to the report, the  vehicle was destroyed in the bombing, killing all the soldiers on bored.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1604:7-soldiers-killed-in-zabul-bombing&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 soldiers killed in Zabul bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 07 May 2010 19:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 07 - At least 7 soldiers of ANA were killed Friday (May 07) as their  military vehicle got struck by a mine blast in Zabul Provincial capital, Kalat  city. A lieutenant is said to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082210UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1611:two-us-nato-tanks-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two US-NATO tanks destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 09:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 08 - Two of tanks the coalition cowardly invaders were hit and  destroyed in rocket strikes in separate attacks by MUjahideen of the Islamic  Emirate in Zhari district of Kandahar province, on Friday, May 07, 2010. The  report states the lasted two hour but there are no details on the life losses so  far. In another incident, at least 3 soldiers of ANA were killed and four were  hurt when their patrol tank got ripped through by a Mujahideen homemade bomb  blast in the same district in the afternoon hour of the day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1614:five-killed-along-with-district-chief-of-police-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five killed along with district Chief of police in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 17:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, May 08 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack yesterday  night, killed five soldiers along with, Manan Khan, former district police chief  in Kandahar's Afghanistan district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1618:four-killed-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four killed in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 19:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 08 - On later Saturday, about four policemen were killed as their  vehicle got struck and eliminated in Zhari district, Mujahideen officials said.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1621ne-american-killed-and-two-injured-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> One American killed, two injured in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 19:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 08 - A blast in Kandahar's Arghandab district killed one American  soldier and wounded two more Saturday (May 08) as the foot patrol of the enemy  was about cross a bridge in the area when a roadside bomb exploded to the enemy,  causing them the stated losses of life and injures.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1610:two-tanks-of-us-led-coalition-exploded-in-bombings-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two tanks of US-led coalition exploded in bombings in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 09:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 08 - Two of the enemy coaltions' tanks were destroyed in mine  blasts in Gerishk destroyed of Helamd province yesterday night. The dead and  wounded are said to have been evacuated by helicopters but the struck tanks were  still lying across the area till the morning hours of Saturday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1612:14-soldiers-killed-in-nhelmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 soldiers killed in nHelmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 09:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 08 - As many 14 US minion troops of ANA were killed on Friday as  their patrol vehicle got hit in bombing and eliminated in Garmsir district of  Helmand province. Local say the powerful blast caused the vehicle to be smashed  into pieces the wreckage of which was still lying at the site of blast till the  morning hours of Saturday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1616:four-units-of-ana-overran-and-wiped-out-n-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four units of ANA overran and wiped out n Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 17:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMADN, May 08 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan on Saturday  night effectively wiped out four strategic division-sized garrisons of US minion  ANA, seizing a sizable amount of Ammunition and arms along with 10 motorcycles  during this operation in Helmand's Sangin province. It is worth mentioning that  it is the first achievement of the of Mujahideen since the operation al-Fath(  The Victory) has been launched.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1617:enemy-takes-deadliest-losses-in-helamd&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy takes deadliest losses in Helamd</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 17:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 08 - A series of Mujahideen bombings and attacks have caused the  combined Afghan and foreign coalition cowardly troops fatal losses and severe  damages through much of Saturday, May 08, 2010, Mujahideen officials said. As  per details, more than three Britons were killed and five more injured during an  encounter with Mujahideen in Helmand's Gerishk district, on Saturday morning. In  another incident, at least 7 soldiers of ANA were killed as their vehicle got  hot by a mine blast in Nihr-e-Siraj district of the province in the morning of  hours of the day. Later in the morning, a tank of the coalition troops was hit  and destroyed in bombing elsewhere in this district.  Also Saturday, Mujahideen in a 30-minute long fighting in Marjah, caused 6  American cowards losses of life and injuries , forcing the enemy to retreat,  while one of the Mujahids has been wounded during the fighting. Separately some  6 US minion soldiers of ANA were killed or injured when their vehicle got hit by  an IED blast yesterday in Musa Kala district of Helmand.  In another news  from this province, two foreign soldiers were killed in a blast elsewhere in  Musa Kala on Friday evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1613:five-us-nato-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five US-NATO soldiers killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 09:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 08 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an encounter with U.S-NATO  invading forces, in which two Mujahideen, too, became martyrs, killed or wounded  at least 5 US-NATO cowardly soldiers in Zabul's Shah Jowi district, on Saturday  morning (May 08).</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092140UTC May 10* 
<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1625:at-least-6-canadians-killed-5-wounded-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least 6 Canadians killed, 5 wounded in Kandahar city</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31118413/At-least-6-Canadians-killed-5-wounded-in-Kandahar-city"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Sunday, 09 May 2010 16:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, May 09 - A morning blast tore through a group of Canadian soldiers in  Kandahar city, killing some 6 Canadians as well as wounding 5 more on Sunday,  May 09, 2010, Mujahideen officials said. According to the report, the blast was  so powerful that it threw away the mutilated parts of the bodies of the soldiers  around the area. In another report from Kandahar city, Maulwi Abdul Hai, a  personnel of National Directorate of Security (NDS), local spy agency of US-NATO  invaders got killed in a guerrilla attack by Mujahideen last night.*


* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1624:shopkeeper-kills-policemen-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Shopkeeper kills policemen in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 09 May 2010 16:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 09 - On Saturday afternoon (May 08), a grocer killed a policemen  with an axe in Kandahar city, according to the report from this city. The  policemen is said to have repeatedly harassed and extorted the the money from  the grocer and has forced money out of the grocer one way or another, provoking  the statet grocer, who out of Islamic feelings and typical Afghan inspiration  attacked and killed the policemen on the spot, who was carrying the groceries  form the shop when the shopkeeper refused to give him further money.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1623:mujahideen-kill-4-soldiers-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 soldiers in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 09 May 2010 16:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 09 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack in  Kandahar Zhari district, killed 4 soldiers, destroying their vehicle and seizing  their weapons and ammo.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1621ne-american-killed-and-two-injured-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> One American killed, two injured in Kandahar province</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 08 May 2010 19:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 08 - A blast in Kandahar's Arghandab district killed one American  soldier and wounded two more Saturday (May 08) as the foot patrol of the enemy  was about cross a bridge in the area when a roadside bomb exploded to the enemy,  causing them the stated losses of life and injures.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1628:us-nato-cowards-suffer-more-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US-NATO cowards suffer more losses in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 09 May 2010 16:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 09 - A blast near Lashkar Gah city, the capital of Helmand province  killed some 4 policemen and wounded two others on Sunday morning, May 09, 2010.   Similarly, in the afternoon hours of the day (today), as many as 9 Britons got  killed or injured in a clash with Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the  provinces Gerishk district, whereas a Mujahid, too, has been hurt during the  fighting. In another news from this province, at least 7 US-NATO soldiers, who  had been airdropped into the area, were killed or injured in a mine blast  yesterday as it exploded as soon as the foreign invaders got into a deserted  compound in Nowzad district of Helmand. In another incident, the US-NATO soldier  after receiving deadly losses at the hands of Mujahideen, fled the area by  helicopters, while they picked up two civilians and carried them along.  Separately, Mujahideen killed one foreign soldiers and wounded another in Marjah  district when a group of US-NATO soldiers encountered an ambush attack on Sunday  morning. The report adds at least two Afghan and NATO soldiers have been killed  with another two hurt over the past 24 hours near the district center of Sanging  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1626:us-nato-tank-blown-apart-by-ied-blast-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US-NATO tank blown apart by IED blast in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 09 May 2010 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 09 - About 5 to 6 soldiers of US-NATO cowardly forces got killed on  later Sunday after (May 09) as their military tank hit a roadside bomb blast in  the city of Kalat, the capital of Zabul province, our reporter said from the  area. Locals say the area has been cordoned off by the enemy ane no one has  allowed to get close enough to see the sight.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110040UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1640:eight-dead-two-injured-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eight dead, two injured in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 16:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 10 - A morning blast in Dandu district killed about 3 Afghan  soldiers and wounded 2 more with their vehicle destroyed on Monday. Likewise,  some five soldiers of ANA were killed in a blast that ripped through one of  their military vehicles in the same district on Sunday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1644:two-soldiers-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two soldiers killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 18:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 10 - A remote-controlled bomb attack in Kandahar's Zhari district  killed about 2 soldiers of ANA and wounded another on Monday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1645:mujahideen-attack-destroy-us-nato-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack destroy US-NATO tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 18:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 10 - A number of US-NATO soldiers were killed in a blast followed  by an attack from Mujahideen in Kandahar's Arghandab district on Sunday. One of  the enemy's military tanks got destroyed in the bombing, the report added.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1648:remote-control-bomb-attack-in-kandahar-kills-two-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-control bomb attack in Kandahar kills two soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 18:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 10 - A remote-controlled bomb blast killed two soldiers of ANA as  it tore through a group of on foot patrol of ANA in Kandahar's Zhari district on  Monday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1635:3-dead-2-hurt-as-vehiclce-of-puppet-ana-exploded-in-bombing-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 dead, 2 hurt as vehicle of puppet ANA exploded in bombing in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 08:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - A blast in the province's Gerishk district hit and destroyed a  military vehicle U.S minion soldiers of ANA on Sunday (May 09), killing about 3  soldiers as well as wounding another two who, after the incident, were evacuated  by the helicopter.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1636:two-britons-killed-two-wounded-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Britons killed, two wounded in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 09:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - A blast in Helmand's Nowzad district tore through a group of  on-foot British cowardly invaders on Sunday (May 09), killing two besides  wounding another two, Mujahideen officials said.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1637:7-dead-as-vehicle-of-ana-blown-up-in-bombing-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 dead as vehicle of ANA blown up in bombing in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 15:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - About seven internal soldiers were killed Monday morning as  their vehicle got struck by landmine explosion in the Town of Marjah, Helmand  province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1638:blast-tear-apart-us-tank-as-massive-operation-al-fath-continues&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast tear apart US tank as massive operation al-Fath continues</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 15:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - A blast amid massive operation al-Fath struck and eliminated a  US military tank Monday (May 10), killing or wounding all the American cowardly  invaders on board.  Locals say the explosion scene has been cordoned off  and US helicopter arrived at the site to airlift the dead and casualties from  the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1646:us-tank-hits-ied-blast-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank hits IED blast in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 18:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - On Monday (May 10), one of the US military tanks was  eliminated in bombing in Helmand's Nawa district as the the major countrywide  operation is ongoing.  The tank got smashed into pieces, killing almost all the American cowards.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1651:mujahideen-fight-britons-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen fight Britons in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 19:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, during a face-to-face  fighting with British cowardly invaders in Helmand's Gerishk district, killed  two Britons and wounded 3 more, whereas no Mujahideen have been harmed during  the clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1653:british-tank-left-ablaz-in-bombing-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank left ablaz in bombing in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 19:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMND, May 10 - A blast in Helmand's Musa Kala district hit one of the British  military tanks on Monday morning, leaving the tank on fire and killing almost  all the Britons on board.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1655:number-of-us-tank-eliminated-amid-operation-al-fath-hits-4-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Number of US tank eliminated amid operation al-Fath hits 4 in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 19:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - On later Monday, two more US tank got hit by bombings and  eliminated in Helmand's Khanshi district in addition to two former tanks  destroyed prior to this in the morning hours of the day (May 10) in this  district, Mujahideen officials said.   Several US invaders have been killed in the  tanks eliminated in bombings.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1634:mujahideen-clash-combined-nato-afghan-cowardly-troops-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash combined NATO-Afghan cowardly troops in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 08:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 10 - Sunday's battle erupted after the jiont Afghan-NATO ground  troops, who were on an attack mission, came uder Mujahideen attack in the  province's Daeechopan district in the afternoon hours of the day, on May 09,  2010. The report indicates at least 4 foreign soldiers were killed with 5 badly  injuiured and 3 Afghan soldiers were hurt in the 3-hour long gunfight, adding  that after suffering deadly losses and severe damages the enemy retreated from  the area, leaving a sizable amount of ammunation and arms behind.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1639:mujahideen-kill-4-american-troops-amid-operation-al-fath&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 American troops amid operation al-Fath</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 15:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 10 - On earlier Monday (May 10) Mujahideen in Zabul's provincial  capital killed 4 American cowards during the massive operation al-Fath which has  carried into its fourth day, Mujahideen officials said. The incident came after  Mujahideen ambushed motorcycle patrol of US cowardly troops, in which Mujahideen  destroyed two of their motorcycles apart from the fatalities inflicted on the  enemy, while the helicopter was called in to airlifted the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1642:blasts-in-zabul-kill-19-soldiers-destory-3-vehicles&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Zabul kill 19 soldiers, destory 3 vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 17:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 10 - At least 6 US minion soldiers of ANA were killed on Monday  morning (May 10) as a roadside bomb hit and destroyed their vehicle in the city  of Kalat, the capital of Zabul.  Also Monday, about a half and an hour  after the first incident happened, two military vehicles of internal soldiers  were hit and eliminated in bombings, killing as many as 13 soldiers elsewhere in  this city. The incidents come as the Mujahideen's massive newly-launched  operation (al-Fath) continues across the country.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1649:blast-in-zabul-kills-6-policemen&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul kills 6 policemen</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 10 May 2010 18:57 omer
AZBUL, May 10 - on later Monday afternoon, an IED explosion targeted a vehicle  of police force in Zabul's provincial capital, the city of Kalat, killing some 6  puppet policemen, according to the locals the are of explosion was cordoned off  preventing the the by-standers from getting close enough to see.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120100UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1657:helmand-battle-dozens-killed-3-us-helicopters-shot-down-amid-operation-al-fath&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Helmand battle : dozens killed, 3 US helicopters shot down amid operation  al-Fath</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 May 2010 09:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 11 - As many as 55 Americans have been killed and 37 terribly  injured with their three Chinook-like helicopters shot down in clashes with  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Helmand's Nowzad district through much of  Monday, Mujahideen officials said. According to the details, the deadly battle  erupted as about hundreds of American cowardly soldiers, airdropped by some 20  helicopters into the different areas of Nowzad district, wanting to carry out a  large scale operation in the area, came under simultaneous attacks by Mujahideen  from every directions that caused a daylong face-to-face fighting which started  on Monday afternoon (May 10) and continued till late night hours, in which the  enemy, after suffering deadliest losses and severest damages, fled the areas  carrying the engines of the helicopters shot down by Mujahideen during the  fighting along with them, while the wreckage of the struck helicopters including  their wings and other parts of the helicopters and the mutilated parts of the  bodies of the American soldiers still exist at the sites. No Mujahids have, by  the virtue of Allah's bounty and His mercy, been harmed, while Mujahideen have  taken the abondoned arms and ammo. Jahidic officials say it is the first  operation which has been so much perfect and successful since the invasion of US  cowardly troops in 2001, and one of the luckiest operations since the operation  al-Fath ( The Victory) commenced throughout the country.</blockquote>
vs.​
* <a href="http://www.isaf.nato.int/en/article/isaf-releases/coalition-helicopter-downed-in-helmand-crew-safe.html"> Coalition Helicopter Downed in Helmand, Crew Safe </a>*
<blockquote>KABUL, Afghanistan (May 10) - An MH-60 helicopter made a controlled landing  after being hit by enemy fire in Helmand Province this afternoon. All  crewmembers have been safely returned to base. The helicopter was supporting a  combined Afghan-international assault force on a targeted compound near Nangazi,  in the Sangin district, and had just begun its return flight when it was hit by  enemy fire and forced to make a controlled landing. After landing, the  helicopter crew was immediately picked up by additional aircraft. The helicopter  could not be recovered and was destroyed in place with close air support.  Multiple enemy fighters were engaged by the combined force and several suspected  militants were captured at the targeted compound. The assault force and  remaining crew have safely returned to base.</blockquote>
<em>Both versions at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31193657/10-May-10-Helmand-Helicopter-Incident-ISAF-vs-Taliban-Accounts"> here</a>.</em>​<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1659:us-cowardly-troops-maryr-3-non-combatant-civilian-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US cowardly troops martyr 3 non-combatant civilian in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 May 2010 11:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - In Helamd's Sangin district, three non-combatant civilians  were martyred and another three were taken as captive by American cowardly evils  yesterday night. According to the report, the enemy invaded a house, exploding  its gate with rockets and opened fire on the defenceless residents of the house.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1661:landmine-hits-vehicle-of-ana-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine hits vehicle of ANA in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 May 2010 15:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 11 - At least four soldiers of puppet ANA got killed and two badly  hurt on Tuesday morning (May 11) as one of their military vehicles was struck  and destroyed by a roadside mine explosion in Helmand's Gerishk district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1662:british-tank-blown-apart-by-ied-blast-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank blown apart by IED blast in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 May 2010 15:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 10 - The operation al-Fath is in progress amid fatalities and  casualties inflicted on US-NATO and their minion Afghan forces across the  country. Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate report from Helmand that one of the  British tank was hit and district in bombings in the province's Musa Kala  district, killing almost all Britons on Monday evening (May 10).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1666:mujahideen-fight-american-cowards-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen fight American cowards in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 11 May 2010 16:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 11 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, during a  one-hour long fighting with US cowardly invaders, killed at least 3 American  cowards and wounded 4 more in the town of Marjah, Helmand province, on Tuesday  noon. A Mujahid has been reported to be wounded in the clash.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2519:------1431-----2010&amp;catid=7:2009-03-12-06-25-58&amp;Itemid=4"> Scale statistical operations for the month of Rabi II 1431 H, corresponding to  March-April 2010</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/c4Yys">Google English translation</a> -  <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31231563/Scale-statistical-operations-for-the-month-of-Rabi-II-1431-H-corresponding-to-March-April-2010">PDF at non-terrorist site</a>​
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132340UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1695:blasts-hit-two-vehicles-of-ana-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts hit two vehicles of ANA in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 21:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 13 - A number of the soldiers of puppet ANA were killed in  nearly-simultaneous blasts in Kandahar's Rigistan district on Wednesday evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1696:mujahideen-attack-us-nato-logistical-convoy-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack US-NATO logistical convoy in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 21:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 13 - Mujahideen, in an attack on a convoy carrying logistical  supplies to US-NATO troops in the province's Boldak district, destroyed two  logistical vehicles and killed two drivers on Thursday morning ( May 13).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1698:mujahideen-kill-five-soldiers-in-kandahar-kandahar-may-13-at-least-five-us-minion-soldiers-of-an&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill five soldiers in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 21:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 13 - At least five US minion soldiers of ANA were killed yesterday  evening as one of their military vehicles got hit and destroyed in the  Mujahideen's rockets in Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1675:4-us-military-tanks-eliminated-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 US military tanks eliminated in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 May 2010 12:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 12 - Four military tanks of the US invading forces got struck and  destroyed in the separate bombings in the district of Nowzad, Helmand province  yesterday (May 11). According to the report two of their tanks of a large  convoy, while on a an operation against Mujaideen, were struck by IED blasts in  the early evening hours of the day, while another two tanks of the same convoy  got hit by bombings earlier at night elsewhere in this district. Several  American soldiers have been reported to be killed or wounded who were later  evacuated by US helicopters.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1686:two-british-tanks-destroyed-in-bombings-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two British tanks destroyed in bombings in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 14:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 13 - A dozen of Britons were killed or injures as two oftheir  military tanks got struck by Mujahideen homemade bombings in Helmand's Musa Kala  distict, on early evening hours of May 12, 2010.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1700:enemy-sustain-deadly-losses-in-marjah-blasts&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy sustain deadly losses in Marjah blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 21:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 13 - The first blast killed a US and two Afghan soldiers in Marjah  on Thursday (May 13).  Minutes later, another detonation took place, destroying a vehicle of ANA and  killing about four other Afghan soldiers elsewhere in Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1701:more-than-three-soldiers-killed-two-injured-as-three-vehicles-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More than three soldiers killed, two injured as three vehicles destroyed in  Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 21:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 13 - At least 3 soldiers of ANA were killed and two were killed as  three military vehicles of Afghan and foreign troops were destroyed in the  separate bombings in Helmand's Gerishk and Nihr Siraj districts yesterday (May  12).  A dozen of foreign coalition sldiers are said to have been killed in  the bombings.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1694:mujahideen-kill-3-puppet-officials-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 3 puppet officials in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 21:33 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, May 13 - Mujahideen on Wednesday evening waylaid the vehicle of  district governor of Harwad district, killing three officials relatives of the  district governor in the district of Harwad, Uruzgan province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1679:us-military-tank-eliminated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> (U.S.) military tank eliminated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 May 2010 16:54 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, May 12 - A roadside mime explosion hit and destroyed one of the US  military patrol tanks, causing the tank to set on fire and killing all the  American cowardly invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1672olice-check-psot-attacked-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check psot attacked in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 12 May 2010 08:57 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, May 12 - Mujahideen, in a one-hour long fighting caused by an attack on  a police check post in Khashir district, caused losses of life and injuries  besides severe damages on Wednesday morning, the report stated, adding that it  is unclear how many policemen have been killed or injured.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150105UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1702:30-american-troops-killed-as-us-helicopter-shot-down-in-helmand-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 30 American troops killed as US helicopter shot down in Helmand province</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 14 May 2010 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 14 - On Friday night, May 13, 2010, a US helicopter was shot down  in Helmand's Sangin district, killing about 30 American soldiers and crew  members aboard, Mujahideen officials said. (The Victory) shot an American  helicopter while it was trying to invade and bomb the civilian house. a US  helicopter which fell down on the ground and got smashed into pieces, killing  more than 2 dozens of American cowards. The wreckage of the helicopter has been  reported to exist at site and people are approaching to catch a close sight of  the it. Likewise, Mujahideen shot down three US helicopters in the provincial  capital of Zabul province, on May 10, 2010.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1701:more-than-three-soldiers-killed-two-injured-as-three-vehicles-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More than three soldiers killed, two injured as three vehicles destroyed in  Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 13 May 2010 21:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 13 - At least 3 soldiers of ANA were killed and two were killed as  three military vehicles of Afghan and foreign troops were destroyed in the  separate bombings in Helmand's Gerishk and Nihr Siraj districts yesterday (May  12).  A dozen of foreign coalition sldiers are said to have been killed in  the bombings.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
161305UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1723:at-21-american-troops-killed-or-injured-in-kandahar-bombing&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At 21 American troops killed or injured in Kandahar bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 18:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 15 - More than 21 American soldiers were killed or injured in a  blast in Kandahar city on Friday, May 14, 2010, Mujahideen official said.  According to the report, a large number of American soldiers have been  airdropped into the area who encountered an IED blast, causing them the stated  fatalities and casualties as soon as soon as they entered a deserted compound,</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1709:landmine-in-helmand-kill-3-britons-wounds-two&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine in Helmand kill 3 Britons, wounds two</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 13:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 15 - Some three British soldiers were killed with two more injured  in a blast in the province's Gerishk district on Friday morning (May 14)</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1710ne-american-soldier-killed-two-injured-in-bombing-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> One American soldier killed, two injured in Bombing in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 15 - A Mujahideen's homemade bomb blast killed one American  soldiers with more seriously in the district of Marjah, Helmand province, on  Thursday (May 13)</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1721:nine-soldiers-dead-as-us-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nine soldiers dead as US logistical convoy attacked in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 18:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 15 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the convoy  of the vehicles carrying logistical supplies to the US-NATO invading troops in  Marjah, killed 9 escort soldiers and destroyed two of their vehicles on Friday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1722:scores-killed-as-10-us-military-tanks-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Scores killed as 10 US military tanks destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 18:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 15 - Dozens of American cowardly soldiers killed or injured on  Friday ( May 14) as ten of their military tanks were destroyed in Mujahideen  homemade bomb attacks in the province's Nowzad district, according to the report  from Helmand province. Also Friday, about 19 Afghan soldiers were killed or  injured with some of their military vehicles destroyed in a gun battle with the  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate which was continuing through much of Friday;  nevertheless, two of the Mujahideen, too, have wounded during the fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1732:blast-kills-6-americans-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 6 Americans in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 19:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 15 - About 6 American including two Afghan soldiers were killed or  injured in a mine explosion in Marjah, Helamd province, on late Saturday  afternoon (May 15). According to the report from this province, the enemy were  trying to neutralize a mine planted by Muajhideen when it exploded to the enemy  causing the them the above losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1733:afghan-coalition-forces-suffer-deadly-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Afghan-coalition forces suffer deadly losses in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 19:09 Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, May 15 - On Saturday (May 15), about 7 soldiers of ANA took losses of  life and injuries in a morning blast that hit and destroyed one of their  vehicles in Musa Kala district, Helamnd province. Later in the morning, a blast  in the district of Marjah exploded a coalition tank, killing the foreign  soldiers on board. Also Saturday, one American soldiers was killed with two  badly hurt in an ambush attack by Muajhideeb in the district of Marjah, Helmand  province. likewise, Mujahideen, in a gunfight with the American invaders in  Marhjah district, killed 3 American on the spot and wounded another 3 yesterday.  In another incident, a US tank destroyed in the Mujahideen homemade bomb blast  in Marjah district yesterday evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1708:8-dead-as-police-vehicle-destroyed-in-zabul-blast&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 dead as Police vehicle destroyed in Zabul blast</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 13:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 14 - As many as 8 policemen were killed in a bomb attack that  targeted their patrol vehicle in the Shamalzu district of the province on  Thursday morning, May 13, 2010.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1713:dozens-of-foreign-and-domestic-soldiers-killed-7-tanks-destroyed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Dozens of foreign and domestic soldiers killed, 7 tanks destroyed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 15 May 2010 13:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 15 - Two of the US tanks struck and destroyed later at night, on May  13, 2010, in the province's capital, the city of Kalat, killing about a dozen US  soldiers. In another report from this province, at least four NATO soldiers were  killed as one of their tanks was struck by IED blast near the city of Kalat  yesterday night. Also Thursday, one of the NATO tanks got blown up in bombing  elsewhere in the city of Kalat, killing almost all the NATO soldiers on board.  On Wednesday, a blast hit and destroyed a vehicle of ANA in Arghandab distirct  of this province. In another incident, on Wednesday, Mujahideen attacked an  outpost of ANA in Shah Jui district of the province, whereas it is unclear how  many were killed or injured in the attack.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162125UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only.  When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1734:20-dead-as-mujahideen-rocket-hits-us-helicopter-in-kandahar-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 20 dead as Mujahideen rocket hits US helicopter</a> *- <a href="http://is.gd/cc77I">PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 15:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, us helicopterMay 16 - On Saturday, (May 15), Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate in Kandahar Arghandab district shot down an American helicopter in the  morning hours of the the day, Mujahideen officials said. A large number of the  US and Afghan troops, backed up by the aerial support, were on an attack mission  against Mujahideen in the area as the enemy forces came under Mujahideen heavy  and small arms attack and a US helicopter hovered searching the ground to carry  out bombings was shot by Mujahideen RPG's, causing the helicopter to fall down  instantly and killing as many as 20 American and Afghan cowardly troops.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1737:2-us-nato-soldiers-killed-one-hurt-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US-NATO soldiers killed, one hurt in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 16:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 16 - Mujahideen in an ambush attack killed two foreign soldiers as  well as wounding another one in the province's Arghandab district yesterday  evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1741:motorcycle-bomb-hits-enemy-post-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Motorcycle bomb hits enemy post in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 19:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 16 - Two agents of National Directorate of security (NDS) , a  domestic intelligence agency, formerly known as KHAD, which is a local spy  agency of US-NATO forces, were killed in Kandahar city on Sunday morning (May  16), Mujahideen officials said. In another news from Kandahar province, a  motorcycle bomb attack in the province's Bashmol district hit a post of ANA,  killing 3 soldiers and wounding 5 more on Sunday. Likewise, in the same  district, Mujahideen attacked a military base of US-NATO cowardly forces with  missiles, but it not clear if anyone were killed or injured in the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1749:kandahar-bombing-kills-2-wounds-4&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar bombing kills 2, wounds 4</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 20:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 16 - About 2 soldiers of ANA were killed with four more injured in  a bomb blast in Panjwaii district of Kandahar yesterday (May 15).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1735:two-agents-of-nds-killed-in-helmand-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two agents of NDS killed in Helmand province</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 16:12 Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, May 16 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Helmand's Garmsir  district killed Gulay Qasab and Gul Muhammad, two agents of National Directorate  of Security (NDS), a local spy agency of US-NATO invading forces, on Saturday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1745:two-americans-killed-two-injured-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Americans killed, two injured in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 20:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 16 - On earlier Monday, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a  clash US invaders in the district of Marjah, Helamd, killed about 2 American and  wounded another two on Sunday morning, the report says, adding that the US  cowards have retreated after suffering losses of life and casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1752:3-us-nato-tanks-blown-apart-in-bombings-in-helamd&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US-NATO tanks blown apart in bombings in Helamd</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 20:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 16 - As many as 11 foreign soldiers sustained losses of life and  injures in the bombings that targeted three of three of their tanks in Helmand's  Nowzad district yesterday (May 15).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1754:mujahideen-attack-and-bombing-kill-6-wound-2-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack and bombing kill 6, wound 2 in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 20:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 16 - At least four soldiers were killed in an ambush attack in  Sangin district of Helmand on later Sunday morning, while a tank of US-NATO  troops got hit and destroyed in bombing in this district yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1740:mujahideen-in-zabul-kill-15-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zabul kill 15 soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 16:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 16 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a large scale attack on  the soldiers of ANA in Zabul's Shinki district, killed about 15 soldiers  overrunning two of their outposts on Saturday (May 15). Mujahideen seized a  sizable amount of ammo and arms during the operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1753:blast-in-zabul-kills-five-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul kills five soldiers</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 20:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May - At least five soldiers of ANA were killed as two of their vehicles  were targeted in bombing in Swery district of Zabul, yesterday (May 15).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.252.55/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1743:blast-strikes-nato-tank-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast strikes NATO tank in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 16 May 2010 19:08 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, May 16 - A Mujahideen homemade bomb blast hit and destroyed one of the  NATO tanks in Dil Aram district of Nimroz, on Sunday noon (May 16). An officers  is said to have been among the dead NATO soldiers.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180100UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20049"> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan: 45 soldiers killed and wounded 21 others in attacks  targeting police martyrdom systems on</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRY1">Google English translation</a>
Page (Voice of Jihad) - Imran Khalil - 05/17/2010
<blockquote>Attacked two of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate of Morocco yesterday, in a  series of "conquest" initiated, armed attacks against police officers within the  Centre for a systems-fifth aspect of Kandahar city, resulting in severe losses  inflicted on the spiritual elements of the police systems on the border. Said  the spokesman for the Abu Muslim Al-Hafiz / Mohammad Yousuf Ahmadi, about the  details of the attacks in a telephone call for the emirate Web site: income  heroes martyrs two (beautiful, friend) at the ninth Morocco yesterday as a  tactic planned by, to the status of elements of police systems on the border,  near Circle the second aspect of the Fifth city of Kandahar, where the first  destroyed a part of the Center for the enemy blew up a motorcycle bomb, that way  they have gained access to the center of the enemy, and began launching armed  attacks on soldiers and officers of the enemy within the Centre for the enemy  taking advantage of their light weapons and heavy: DF shoulder, Kalashnikov ,  grenades, bomb vests martyrdom, after stiff resistance that lasted for half an  hour, carried out martyrdom attacks near the headquarters of the status of the  enemy. He said Mr. Ahmadinejad: The result of the gun battle that lasted for  half an hour and suicide attacks killed 45 soldiers and officers and staff the  status of the enemy and wounded 21 others seriously injured, and destroyed 6  vehicles Ranger was parked in the center of the enemy, as Anhdr a large part of  the building's enemy as a result of rocket-propelled grenades and heavy  explosions . According to independent journalists and witnesses from the region  that they saw the helmet and shoes scattered within the Centre for the enemy and  destroyed a large part of the Centre for the enemy. The attack is the strongest  and most attacks on elements of the Border Police Administration Contacts client  since the beginning of a series of "conquest" in the recent times. Officials say  the jihadists from the region that they will be mounting another serious  operations centers and convoys of soldiers of the occupying forces and the  client.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20036">BOLDAK:  a mine explosion killed two soldiers from the Border Guard</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdS4w">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
According to news arriving from the region from Morocco in an explosion  yesterday on the foot soldiers of the brigade in the border area "Chirau  sweeper" in the Directorate of Buldak border of Kandahar province, killing two  border guards.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20035"> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan: the killing and injuring 7 soldiers as occupiers as a  result of an explosion</a> *(Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdSw6">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
Explosive device detonated high explosives planted by militants on U.S.  occupation forces in a series of "conquest" in the Directorate of Arghandab  Kandahar province. The explosion occurred yesterday afternoon in the "We Klaje"  that the Directorate, when I was a foot patrol of the enemy occupying a land  mine, resulting in the death and injury (7) soldiers as occupiers. Helicopters  then arrived on the scene of the blast, to evacuate the dead and injured.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20061">The  destruction of two tanks for the soldiers of the occupying forces Directorate  Dnd</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRwm">Google English  translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
Blew up a tank belonging to the soldiers of the occupying forces improvised  explosive device at one of the afternoon in a series of "conquest" initiated  Kourkano Department Dnd district in Kandahar province. Resulted in a powerful  bomb blast destroyed an enemy tank is full and the killing and wounding all the  occupants. According to the news of another, blew another tank of the occupying  forces improvised explosive device similar to today in the Directorate of Haji  Arab Dnd, but did not yet have information about the losses attached to the  enemy. The Directorate of Dnd of the most important departments of Kandahar  province, where it passes through Herat, Kandahar, speedy, and often publishes  reports by the media about the fierce battles with the crusader forces occupied  the region.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20052">Helmand:  the killing and wounding 9 soldiers in the force of an explosive device</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRIQ">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
According to news arrivals of Helmand province, was killed and nine wounded  soldiers from the Special Force (Force, utilize) the Crusader forces occupied in  the night Aubazan Department Greshk Helmand province as a result of the bombing  of their vehicle improvised explosive device in the area. The report adds that  the soldiers were accompanied by a Premium Force a U.S. military convoy to  secure it where the explosive device was detonated them planted.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20065">An armed  attack on the base of the occupying forces: Designed in</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRcz">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
According to news arrivals of Helmand province: Mujahideen attacked yesterday in  a series of "conquest" an armed attack on the status of the occupying forces in  the Department Bkwayan Baba Ji, resulting in casualties among the enemy, but had  no precise information about the amount of losses.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20064">Helmand:  the outbreak of severe clashes with the enemy soldiers in the town of Marjp</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRj9">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
According to news arrivals of Helmand province, clashes were high between the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the soldiers of America in one hour of the  afternoon and lasted until the second hour and a half, in the Roundabout Abdul  Rahman town Marjp said mandate, resulting in heavy losses in the ranks of the  enemy, but there was no precise information about the amount of losses.  According to the latest news, Mujahideen attacked a surprise on a foot patrol of  U.S. forces in the area of rotor Katsav Marjp town, killing one soldier and  injuring two other surgeries. According to the news of another: the mujahideen  detonated an explosive device in the tank for the American forces in the  ultimate BlackBerry Tchina, Alou Bmarjp, the explosion caused the destruction of  the tank and killing and injuring all on board.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20063">Bombing  of the Israeli armored forces in the Directorate of Nawzad</a>* (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRns">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn in the eighth hour of the morning, an  explosive device in a convoy of armored troops occupied the area Kimk Karez  Department Nawzad Helmand province, resulting in the destruction of the tank is  full and the killing and injuring all those who were there.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20060">Trinkot:  Blast kills engineer a foreign occupier and 5 soldiers, security</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRC6">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
According to news from the region connecting for a car engineer foreign  afternoon an explosive device in the area Korgizo scowling at the state  Department of Uruzgan, killing five soldiers, the engineer and the security  there. The report adds that the engineer said he was working in the field to  build up soldiers of the occupying forces in the region.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://202.71.111.73/%7Easansar/vb/showthread.php?t=20050">Zabul:  Blast kills 6 police components in the Directorate of Shajoy</a>* (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cdRNI">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 17/05/2010
Dawn Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of a series of "conquest" initiated, at the  seventh of Morocco on an explosive device controlling distance in a car-type  puppet police station in the market, the Directorate of Shah Joy state of Zabul,  resulting in the destruction of the car the enemy, killing six policemen in it.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200210UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3150:2010-05-19-16-57-40&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> Arghandab: explosions, killing and injuring three soldiers occupied ten</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cgPZK">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 21:27
According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Kandahar province for the bombing  of three explosive devices in the Directorate of troops occupied Arghandab this  mandate. The report adds: The first blast in the ninth hour of the night  (18.05.2010) in the infantry soldiers of the occupying forces were heading from  their coastal security to the other, the explosion killed two soldiers and  wounding three others seriously injured. As Troitskaya ninth consecutive time in  the morning in the same area Berbaimal Directorate, killing and wounding seven  soldiers as occupiers. It is said that at first was detonated a small explosive  device in the region and after a crowd of occupiers in the place of the  explosion was detonated another explosive device in them led to the death and  injury of the number mentioned.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3153:2010-05-19-17-00-06&amp;catid=52:kandahar&amp;Itemid=109"> Bombing of a police car in the Directorate of Riggstan (Registan)</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cgPJW">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 21:30
According to the Mujahideen of Kandahar province for a car of the type of puppet  army in the area of client Balaboti Department Riggstan said mandate. Mujahideen  officials say: The explosion in the eleventh hour last night (18/05/2010) When  the enemy patrol car was passing through the area mentioned as a mine exploded,  implanted by the Mujahideen. The blast destroyed the car completely and the  death and injury (7) where soldiers clients. It is noteworthy that among the  wounded Dhabthm well.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3142:2010-05-19-12-49-05&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Severe clashes with U.S. forces in the town of Marjp (Marjah)</a>* (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cgQhA">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 17:19
Fierce clashes took place between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the American  troops in the town of Marjp Helmand province. Adds news, clashes occurred on the  afternoon of yesterday (18/05/2010) after the Mujahideen attacked the enemy  patrol in the village of Karez area Dakatr Touti Sde Directorate mentioned.  Resulted in fierce fighting that killed two American soldiers and wounding two  other surgeries. Mujahid also were injured during the clashes light wounds, and  his health can not be jammed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3144:2010-05-19-12-50-29&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> The destruction of a tank of British forces near the Directorate of Greshk</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cgQbx">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 17:20
Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn yesterday (05/18/2010) an explosive device  in the tank of the British forces near the center of the Directorate of Greshk  in Helmand. Officials having Mujahideen says: carried out the attack when she  was the enemy tank out of the center of the enemy Bdoano Churki in the area near  the center of the aforementioned Directorate. Resulted in a powerful bomb blast  destroyed the tank completely and killing and injuring all on board. According  to area residents: remains of the dead were transported by helicopter to the  centers of the enemy, the tank destroyer was still at the scene. Churki area is  located on the bank of the Helmand River north central directorate Greshk</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3151:2010-05-19-16-58-55&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Greshk: Blast kills three soldiers as occupiers</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cgPT9">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 21:28
A huge explosion just before the point of security for the occupiers soldiers  near the center of the Directorate of Greshk in Helmand. The report adds that  the explosion occurred in the eleventh hour of noon today (19/05/2010) when the  enemy soldiers in the case of out of their coastal security of the vast De Adam  Khan Directorate mentioned. The blast killed three Marines occupiers  immediately, as the coach dog also perished.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3152:2010-05-19-16-59-35&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Explosion in the U.S. troop Department Marjp</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cgPOx">Google English translation </a>
Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 21:29
Explosive device was detonated on a foot patrol of U.S. troops occupied the  state Department Marjp Helmand. Adds a splash of the region that the explosion  occurred in the Journal of the occupiers foot in the village of Karez Dakatr  Touti b Sde Directorate mentioned. The blast, which was a machine remote  control, killing two soldiers two occupants and wounding two others.

* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3156:2010-05-19-17-01-46&amp;catid=53:hilmand&amp;Itemid=114"> Severe clashes with U.S. soldiers in Marjp (Marjah)</a>* (Original in Arabic)  - <a href="http://is.gd/cgPD9">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 21:31
Fierce clashes took place between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of soldiers and  U.S. forces in areas adjacent to the town Marjp Helmand province. According to  the news, in the eleventh hour of noon today (19/05/2010) and severe clashes  with the enemy when they were out of status in the town of Black Bing Marjp, as  they were attacked by the Mujahideen. Resulted in fierce fighting that killed  one U.S. soldier and wounding two others. In another context, immediately after  the attack and clashes very similar with the enemy soldiers in the area of the  town's roundabout Mtokhan mentioned, but did not have accurate information about  the amount of losses. Mujahideen says: two of the militants during the clashes,  but thankfully their health was good.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.alsomod.org/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=3147:2010-05-19-14-03-23&amp;catid=63rozgan&amp;Itemid=124"> Soldier was killed in the Directorate of Trinkot</a>* (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/cgQ4k">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, May 19th, 2010 18:33
According to detail, at the tenth this morning (5/19/2010) attacked Gahdon a  surprise attack on troops client continued to lead the security, where he was a  passenger on a motorcycle in the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of  Uruzgan, and killed him immediately. At the end of the attack sheep Mujahideen  weapon the victim and his motorcycle, and returned to their positions are safe.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210105UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />RC South reports from <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/May10/20-05-10.htm"> "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,"</a> retrieved 20 May 10


> *6 Canadian invading terrorists killed and a vehicle destroyed in Kandahar *
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in an attack on Thursday, May 20th at 12 pm local  time, destroyed a vehicle of the Canadian invaders in Khudani area in Kandahar  province, in the attack six Canadian terrorists including one of their high rank  officer were killed and the vehicle was destroyed. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf
> 
> *12 US-NATO terrorists killed in Kandahar
> ...


<hr />* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/May10/The%20War-mongering%20Politics%20and%20the%20British%20Parliamentary%20Elections.htm"> The War-mongering Politics and the British Parliamentary Elections</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31699550/The-War-mongering-Politics-and-the-British-Parliamentary-Elections"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Jamadi-us-Sani 05, 1431 A.H, Thursday, May 20, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

The results of the recent parliamentary election in Britain showed that the  British people do not want their country to be part of the global war-mongering  politics, aimed at bringing other countries under their bellies. The ruling  Labor Party faced defeat at the elections, forcing Prime Minister Gordon Brown  to step down. As such, neither the Labor Party nor the Conservatives achieved a  land sliding victory. However, the Labor Party under the leadership of Gordon  Brown humiliatingly faced defeat particularly for siding with the USA in its  invasion of Afghanistan and Iraq.

London unhesitatingly supports the American belligerent policy. In fact, the  current war-mongering politics have created a gap between the British people and  the Labor Party which expectedly resulted in defeat of the ruling party. If we  have glance at the history of the American invasion of Afghanistan and Iraq, we  clearly see that the British government has had full participation in every  crimes and brutality that the American has been committing in both countries.  They have sent thousands of troops to the country to wage the war and are making  the second largest contribution in terms of money and logistics. Such  brutalities against the people of Afghanistan and Iraq at the hands of the  invaders are unforgettable.

Expectedly, the so-called strategic friends of America faced defeat at the  polling and showed that the British people are no more ready to allow their  rulers to fight for the interests of America in Afghanistan and Iraq and pay in  terms of life casualties. Hence, many allies of the crusaders coalitions are now  backing away from their commitment to participate in the war, though initially  America started the war with their support. They are no more willing to prop up  the colonialist war and suffer life losses.

The recent unannounced and covert trip of John Key, Prime Minister of New  Zealand is a good example. He met with the New Zealand troops in Afghanistan and  heard their grievances. The troops were worried about their life and completely  despondent whether they would ever be able to go out of Afghanistan alive and  join their families back home. On his return to New Zealand after a three day  visit to the country, he told reporters that waging war in Afghanistan was  tantamount to playing with death and devastation. He pledged that he would pull  the New Zealand troops out of Afghanistan as soon as possible.

The defeat of the Labor Party in the recent parliamentary elections — a party  which supported initiation and continuation of the American invasion of  Afghanistan and Iraq — shows that the public opposition to the war is steadily  growing. They do not want their wealth and troops should become fodder of this  war. This is a new development which simultaneously gives momentum to the  current resistance in Afghanistan and Iraq, and meanwhile pointing to the fact  that the victory is near at hand. Similarly, it portends that the  freedom-fighting people in both countries will ultimately obtain their  independence which has been snatched from them and will establish an Islamic  government on the basis of the aspirations of their people.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230855UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />Attack claims in RC South from <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/May10/21-05-10.htm"> "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols"</a>, accessed 21 May 10 - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31756290/Mujahideen-Of-Islamic-Emirate-Of-Afghanistan-Military-Operations-Against-The-Kafirs-Munafiqs-And-The-Worshippers-Of-Idols-21-May-10"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
*Canadian invaders tank hit by IED blast in Kandahar*
May 21 - A roadside bomb in Kandahar hit and destroyed a Canadian tank, killing  all the Canadian terrorists on board. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
*Martyrdom operation kills 6 US-NATO terrorists in Kandahar, wound 5 *
<blockquote>Hayatullah, one of the Mujahids of the Islamic Emirate on Thursday (May 20)  carried out a martyr car bomb attack on foot terrorists of US-NATO invader  forces in Daman district of Kandahar, killing at least 6 terrorists and wounding  5 more as the major operation Al-Fath is gaining momentum across the country.  Witnesses said, a Corolla car coming very fast in the direction of a group  invading terrorists who were walking along the road and the car exploded as soon  as it approached the terrorists and the area was cordoned off soon after the the  car bomb attack, while the helicopter arrived at the area to evacuate the dead  and the injured from the scene. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*3 military tanks of enemy destroyed in Kandahar *
<blockquote>Mujahideen, in separate attacks on US-NATO invaders in Kandahar's Zhari  district, destroyed two of their tanks, killing almost all the foreign  terrorists on board on Thursday. Likewise, at least 6 puppet army terrorists  were killed in an a bomb blast that hit their military vehicle in this district  on the same day. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*Bombing in Kandahar kills 5 US-NATO terrorists *
<blockquote>At least five US-NATO terrorists were killed and three injured in two straight  bomb blasts that tore through the enemy who were on an attack mission against  Mujahideen in Shah Wali Kowt district of Kandahar, on Thursday evening. After  the incident, the enemy picked up non-combatant civilians and took them to their  base, as captives, said locals. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*39 US-NATO invading terrorists killed in Marjah amid operation al-Fath *
<blockquote>A mine blast killed about 6 US terrorists in Marjah in the morning hours of May  20, 2010. In another incident elsewhere in Marjah, Mujahideen killed about 10  US-led invading terrorists in an ambush attack, seizing the abandoned weapons  and ammo in the noon hours of Thursday. In another news from Helmand province, a  roadside bomb ripped through a group of some 20 invading terrorists who gathered  around a discovered mine as it exploded to them, but it is unclear how many were  killed, meanwhile the other invading terrorists approached the scene to recover  the dead when they came under Mujahideen attack which caused the enemy further  losses of live and injuries. The dead and wounded were evacuated by the US  invaders helicopters from the site. Also Thursday, at least three US-NATO  terrorists were killed with two others injured in a clash with Mujahideen in  Marjah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*2 British invaders tanks eliminated in Helmand *
<blockquote>A roadside mine explosion hit and destroyed a British armored tank in Helmand's  Musa Kala district, killing all the Britons on board Thursday (May 20). Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*6 dead as blast hit vehicle of puppet army in Zabul *
<blockquote>An IED bast in Kalat city, the capital of Zabul, hit a military vehicle of  puppet army, killing or wounding about 6 terrorists on Friday morning (May 21).  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*US invaders tank struck by IED blast killing 6 terrorists in Zabul*
<blockquote>About 6 American terrorists were killed on Thursday (May 20) as a US invaders  patrol tank got hit by IED blast in Now Bahar district of Zabul, in which the  tank was left on fire. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*11 American invaders killed as two US tanks destroyed in Zabul*
<blockquote>As many as 11 American cowardly terrorists got killed as two of the US army  tanks destroyed as a result of the bombings in Arghandab district of Zabul  province, on Friday morning (May 21). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*Mujahideen destroy Enemy's 3 vehicles in Zabul*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on a logistical-cum-military  convoy of US-NATO invaders in Shari Safa district of Zabul province, killed  seven terrorists as well as destroying their two logistical trucks and a  military vehicle on Thursday evening (May). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241300UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1813:us-nato-tank-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US-NATO tank destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 24 - A roadside bomb in Kandahar's Panjwaii district hit and  destroyed a tank of the US-led coalition forces , killing all the enemy soldiers  in the tank, on Sunday (May 23).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1805peration-al-fath-ongoing--us-troops-suffer-deadliest-losses-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Operation al-Fath ongoing : US troops suffer deadliest losses in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HLMAND, May 24 - Mujahideen homemade bombings ripped through two American  armored and one mine clearing tank, destroying the tanks and killing all the  American cowardly soldiers in the tank in Marjah town of Helmand, on Saturday  (May 22).  Likewise, 8 American cowards took losses of life and injuries in  an IED blast followed by Mujahideen attack elsewhere in Marjah on the same day.  In another incident elsewhere in Marjah, Mujahideen in an ambush attack, killed  two foreign soldier and wounded another two on Saturday. Meantime, one soldier  of ANA got killed and two wounded in and ambush attack by Mujahideen in Marjah.  Also Saturday, one US-led coalition soldier was killed and two more terribly  hurt in Marjah.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1794:mujahideen-homemade-bomb-hits-american-military-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen homemade bomb hits American military tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 24 - On later Saturday (May), one of the US tanks while in  traveling in patrol convoy got exploded by a landmine explosion in Nowzad  district of Helmand, killing all the US soldiers in the tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1795:landmine-blasts-in-helmand-hit-two-vehicles-of-minion-ana&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine blasts in Helmand hit two vehicles of minion ANA</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 24 - About three soldiers of Afghan puppet army were killed and two  were severely hurt in the bombings that targeted two of their military vehicles  of the US minion ANA in Nad Ali district of Helmand, on Saturday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1796:british-tank-hits-by-ied-blast-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank hits by IED blast in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 24 - Almost all the English cowardly soldiers were killed as their  tank got struck and destroyed in a Mujahideen homemade bomb blast in Musa Kala  district Helmand, on Saturday, May 22, 2010. The incident comes as the UK  Development, Defence and Foreign Ministers were on an unofficial visit in  Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1801:more-tanks-of-british-destroyed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More tanks of British destroyed in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAND, May 24 - Four British military tanks got destroyed in Helmand's Musa  Kala district with two more tanks destroyed in the early Saturday which brings  the number of the British tanks struck in bombings to six through Saturday (May  22). Scores of Britons are said to have been killed or wounded in the bomb  attacks targeting six of the enemy's tanks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1802:ied-blast-in-uruzgan-hits-tanks-of-us-led-allied-forces&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> IED blast in Uruzgan hits tanks of US-led allied forces</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:20 Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, May 24 - A roadside bomb in Uruzgan's Duhra district hit and destroyed  one of the coaltions' tank, killing or wounding all the foreign soldiers in the  tank yesterday evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1792:blast-in-zabul-kills-5-soldiers-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Zabul kills 5 soldiers ZABUL</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:11 omer
ZABUL, May 24 - About 5 soldiers of ANA were killed on Saturday as their vehicle  got hit and smashed into pieces in Atghar district of Zabul.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1798:blasts-in-zabul-kill-4-soldiers-including-two-commanders&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Zabul kill 4 soldiers including two commanders</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 24 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in an attack during operation  al-Fath, destroyed a US-NATO tank including their logistical truck and a Corolla  car of the ANA in Zabul's Mizani district, killing and wounding a dozen and  forcing the enemy to retreat on Saturday. Also Saturday, Hakimi and Gulab Khan,  two commanders of ANA along with two soldiers were killed as their Corolla car  got struck and destroyed in a Mujahideen homemade bomb attack in in the same  district of Zabul province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1810:district-center-attacked-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> District center attacked in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 09:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 24 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in a large scale attack on the  center of the Deh Chopan district, killed about 14 Afghan and foreign soldiers,  overrunning the the police important station on Sunday. Three Mujahideen are  reported to have sustained injuries in the 6-hour long fighting.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260040UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1845:canadian-military-tank-blown-up-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Canadian military tank blown up in Kandahar</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31959781/Canadian-military-tank-blown-up-in-Kandahar-25-May-10"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>*


> *Tuesday, 25 May 2010 15:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, May 25 - on earlier Tuesday, a Canadian military tank got struck and  destroyed in the bombing in Kandahar's Panjwaii district, killing or wounding  all the Canadian cowardly troops on board. According to the report, the dead  were airlifted from the scene, while the struck tank still exists at the site of  explosion.*


* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1848:bombings-in-kandahar-kill-6-soldiers-destroy-3-vehicles&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings in Kandahar kill 6 soldiers, destroy 3 vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 15:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 25 - At least 6 Afghan puppet soldiers were killed as one of their  vehicle got hit and destroyed in bombing in Kandahar on Tuesday morning (May  25). Likewise, on Monday (May 24), a NATO tank and a vehicle of ANA were struck  and destroyed in bombings, killing almost all the enemy soldiers on board in  elsewhere in Kandahar. Also Monday, Mujahideen in a clash with the NATO  soldiers, caused the enemy deadly losses in the same area of Kandahar province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1844:landmine-explosion-kills-4-soldiers-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine explosion kills 4 soldiers in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 15:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 25 - A Mujahideen homemade bomb in Kandahar city, the capital of  Kandahar province, killed 4 soldiers and wounded 5 more yesterday morning (May  24). A second lieutenant is said to have been among those killed in the bomb  attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1837:blast-blows-apart-us-tank-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast blows apart US tank in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 08:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR, May 25 - On later Monday, an American military tank got torn apart in  bombing in Panjwaii district of Kandahar, killing and wounding all the American  cowards.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1847:american-invaders-martyr-non-combatant-civilian-hold-9-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Americans martyr non-combatant civilian, hold 9 in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 15:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 25 - On later Monday night (May 25), the American cowardly troops  invaded the civilian houses in Gerishk district of Helmand who after exploding  the gates of the civilians homes opened fire on the non-combatant civilians,  causing one innocent civilian to become martyr and picking up 9 more including  two under age boys as captives. Likewise, the other day, about 4 civilian were  killed in US blind air strikes and three more wounded in Sangin district of  Helmand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1842:british-tank-eliminate-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank eliminate in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 15:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 25 - At least 5 Britons were killed yesterday (May 24) as their  tank got hit by a Mujahideen's landmine blast in Gerishk district of Helmand  province. In another news from Helmand, about three soldiers of ANA were killed  in an ambush attack by Mujahideen elsewhere in this district of Helmand Monday  evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1854:another-british-tank-eliminated-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another British tank eliminated in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 17:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 25 - A remote-controlled bomb attack hit and destroyed a British  tank in Musa Kala district of Helmand, killing all the soldiers on board.  According to the report from Helmand, five British tanks have been eliminated in  Helmand, killing several Britons over the past two 24 hours.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1853:british-military-tank-hits-roadside-bomb-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British military tank hits roadside bomb in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 17:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 25 - A British military tank while traveling in in convoy got  struck by IED blast in Helmand's Sangin district on Tuesday morning (May 25),  killing all the British soldiers in the tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1815:10-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 10 soldiers killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 24 May 2010 14:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 24 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in an attack  on the logistical and military convoy of the US-NATO forces killed or wounded  about 10 security guards in Zabul Shah Jui district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1850olice-vehicle-blown-up-in-gerishk&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle blown up in Gerishk</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 17:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 25 - About 4 policemen were killed and other two wounded in the  bombing that targeted their vehicle in Gerishk district of Helmand on Tuesday  noon (May 25).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1851:six-soldiers-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six soldiers killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 17:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, May 25 - Some six soldiers including their commander, a second  lieutenant were killed in a bomb attack that tore apart their vehicle destroying  it in Harawood district on Tuesday morning (May 25).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1834:mujadeen-kill-7-policemen-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujadeen kill 7 policemen in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 08:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 25 - About 7 policemen took losses of life and injuries in Zabul's  Shah Joi district on Monday (May 24) in a Mujahideen homemade bomb explosion  which tore into their vehicle, destroying it instantly.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1833:british-troops-withdrawal-from-afghanistan-good-for-british-interests&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> British Troops Withdrawal from Afghanistan Good for British Interests</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/31921813/British-Troops-Withdrawal-from-Afghanistan-Good-for-British-Interests"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 25 May 2010 02:41
A few days after the formation of the coalition government in England, three  high-ranking officials of the new government have arrived in Kabul, comprising  of Foreign Secretary William Hague, Defense Secretary Liam Fox and International  Development Secretary, Andrew Mitchel. British Defense Secretary Liam Fox, in an  interview with Times daily, said that he wanted an earlier withdrawal of British  troops from Afghanistan. He said that their main job was to secure British  cities.

During the past nine years, America tried to prevent any split from occurring in  the ranks of the coalition of the Crusaders or at least prevail on them to  remain tightlipped about the ground realities. The aim was to avoid the morale  sagging soldiers from plunging further into the abyss of morale aggravation. But  the status quo is beyond America’s control. They are not able to keep the public  of the world in state of confusion and uncertainty any further. And for that  matter, they find it hard to use other countries as a shield in their venture  for expansionist goals. Liam Fox repeated his assertion in Kabul, saying the  British troops’ surge had reached its climax and that the troop’s casualties  were mounting in parallel with the increase in their numbers. He said, Britain  is not in a position to play the role of international police in Afghanistan. He  added, our focus is to maintain security of British cities and that the British  troops had come to Afghanistan for their vital interests. He ruled out British  troops dispatch to Kandahar, saying that we should not start every thing from  scratch there.

The above assertions by the high-ranking British delegation prove that the  British new government like other European countries is reaching a conclusion  that the current war in Afghanistan is not in their interest economically by  inflicting on them both material and soul losses.

No question, the belligerent policies of former two British prime ministers,  Tony Blair and G., Brown goaded and enabled America to invade Afghanistan and  Iraq; trample down national independence of both countries; kill and injure  hundred of thousands of citizens of the said countries and torture million  others who have continuously been grappling with various physical and  psychological problems.

We were witness to Tony Blair’s and Brown propaganda drive, mobilizing public  opinion in the favor of commencement of the war in Afghanistan and Iraq. They  contributed to the invasions in the shape of troops and billions of dollars. But  these policies and goals were, in the first place, colonialist in nature, so  those who started the adventure and prolonged it , all met with a fiasco.

They achieved nothing from their labor in the past nine years. Now their  citizens ask them, why have you started the war and lost hundreds of soldiers  and billions of dollars to begin with?

We believe, the British new government intention to pull its troops out of  Afghanistan is a timely and rationale step, being in the interest of the people  of Afghanistan. We urge other countries, not to kill the miserable Afghans and  their own troops in addition to squandering their resources for the maintenance  of the illegitimate interests of America. They should not tarnish their own and  their countries reputation and good name by continuing the war crimes in  Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270105UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1872:vbied-blast-in-kandahar-kills-35-domestic-and-foreign-soldiers-destroys-170-vehicles-and-motorbikes&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> VBIED blast in Kandahar kills 35 domestic and foreign soldiers, destroys 170  vehicles and motorbikes</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32024863/VBIED-blast-in-Kandahar-kills-35-domestic-and-foreign-soldiers-destroys-170-vehicles-and-motorbikes"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 21:45 Q.M Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 26 - As many as 35 Afghan and US-NATO soldiers took losses of life  and injuries with more than 170 vehicles and motorcycles destroyed as a van  filled with explosives detonated in the parking area of PRT building on  Wednesday noon, May 26, 2010. The massive explosion, during the major  countrywide operation al-Fath, which rocked the whole city, comes as several  Afghan and foreign officials were meeting in the PRT building in Kandahar city  to discuss some of their matters. The PRT building, where a large number of  Afghans and Americans are stationed, is reported to have completely flattened.   Wednesday's incident, which comes after the bloodiest incidents of Kabul, Bagram  and Paktia is one of the most successful and tactical attacks of its kind,  causing the enemy deadliest losses and severest damages.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1862:6-american-troops-take-losses-of-life-and-injuries-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 American troops take losses of life and injuries in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 18:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 26 - A roadside bomb explosion tore through a group of American  foot patrol Tuesday in Garmsir district of Helmand, killing or wounding some six  American cowardly invaders; whereas, the Americans sustained further losses in  an attack from Mujahideen following the incident.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1879:combined-afghan-and-us-nato-troops-attacked-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Combined Afghan and US-NATO troops attacked in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 May 2010 00:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 26 - Mujahideen of the of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, in  separate clashes with Afghan and US-NATO cowardly troops in Helmand's Gerishk  district, have killed about about six domestic and foreign soldiers in addition  to wounding 7 more through much of Wednesday (May 26). No Mujahideen have been  harmed during the clashes, whereas Mujahideen have seized some arms and ammo  from the possession of the enemy in the fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1874:blast-in-lashkar-gah-hits-us-nato-tank&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Lashkar Gah hits US-NATO tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 21:49 Q.M Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 26 - One of the coaltions' tanks got hit and destroyed in the  bombing while traveling in convoy in Lashkar Gah city, the capital of Helmand,  on Tuesday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1873:mujahideen-clash-britons-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash Britons in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 21:48 Q.M Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 26 - on Wednesday, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in a one-hour  long confrontation with the British cowardly forces in Helmand's Gerishk  district, killed one Briton and wounded two more, the report said, adding that  no Mujahideen were harmed during the fighting. In another report from Helmand  province, a blast in Sangin district of the province hit and destroyed one of  the coalitions' tanks, killing all the foreign soldiers.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1861:more-losses-inflicted-on-enemy-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More losses inflicted on enemy in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 18:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 26 - On later Tuesday (May 25), a blast in Helmand's Nowzad  district struck and destroyed a coalitions' tank killing 2 foreign soldiers  besides wounding another two, Mujahideen officials said. Similarly, 2 foreign  soldiers were killed with four more badly hurt in a mine blast they were trying  to neutralize on Monday in the same area of Nowzad district.  Also Monday,  a blast in Musa Kala district of this province targeted a coaltions' tank,  killing all the foreign soldiers in the tank.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1878:nowbahar-district-comes-under-attack-in-zabul-province&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nowbahar district comes under attack in Zabul province</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 23:59 Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, May 26 - About 3 missiles landed inside the district center of Nowbahar  district of Zabul province on Wednesday morning, likely to have inflicted heavy  losses and damages on the enemy.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1875:us-nato-base-attacked-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US-NATO base attacked in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 21:49 Q.M Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 26 - In the early morning hours of Wednesday (May 26), Mujahideen  carried out missiles attack on the US-NATO base in Atghar district of Zabul,  likely to have caused deadly losses to the enemy, but it is, so far, unclear how  many have been killed or injured in the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1866olice-vehicle-blown-up-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle blown up in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 26 May 2010 18:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 26 - A roadside bomb in Zabul's Swery district hit and destroyed  Tuesday (May 26) killing two policemen and wounding three more.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280025UTC May 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1887:blast-in-helmand-kills-three-britons-wounds-two&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Helmand kills three Britons, wounds two</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 May 2010 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, May 27 - At least three British were killed and two were hurt on  Wednesday afternoon as their military tank hit a roadside bomb in Helmand's  Gerishk district on Wednesday night (May 26).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1886:blast-strikes-british-military-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast strikes British military tank in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 May 2010 17:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMD, May 27 - A dozen of the British invaders were killed or injured with one  of their tanks destroyed in a blast followed by an attack from Mujahideen in  Helmand's Musa Kala district of Helamd on Wednesday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1885:us-tank-hits-landmine-explosion-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank hits landmine explosion in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 May 2010 17:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 27 - A remote-controlled bomb attack hit and destroyed a US  military tank in Nad Ali district of Helamd, killing or wounding all the  American invaders on Wednesday (May 26).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1890:us-tank-blown-up-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown up in Marjah</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 May 2010 17:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 27 - A US military tank while crossing a bridge hit a roadside bomb  placed under the bridge in the Marjah district of Helamd on Wednesday (May 26).  The tank has been reported to be destroyed killing the American soldiers and  crew members.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1902:blast-in-oruzgan-kills-2-soldiers-wounds-5&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Oruzgan kills 2 soldiers, wounds 5</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 28 May 2010 02:03 Zabihullah Mujahid
ORUZGAN, May 27 - A remote-controlled blast in the provincial capital of Oruzgan  tore through a foot patrol of ANA on Thursday morning, killing about 2 soldiers  and wounding 5 more.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1893:eight-soldiers-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eight soldiers killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 May 2010 22:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 27 - About 8 soldiers of ANA were killed in Zabul's Dah Chopan  district as their vehicle got struck by a landmine explosion on Wednesday  evening.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1897:us-tank-destroyed-in-nimroz&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed in Nimroz</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 27 May 2010 22:12 Zabihullah Mujahid
NIMROZ, May 27 - A powerful blast in Dil Aram district of Nimroz struck a US  tank, killing all the American soldiers on Thursday noon, May 27, 2010.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
290210UTC May 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/inex.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1915:17-domestic-soldiers-5-us-nato-soldiers-killed-in-helamd&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 17 domestic soldiers, 5 US-NATO soldiers killed in Helamd</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 28 May 2010 19:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMD, May 28 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in clashes with internal  soldiers continuing through much of the day in Gerishk district of Helmands,  killed about 17 soldiers and wounded several others on Friday (May 28), whereas  one Mujahid has embraced martyrdom with two others wounded.  In another  news from Helamd province, a landmine planted outside a US-NATO military base  near the center of this district detonated killing our wounding about five  foreign soldiers on later Friday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1923:us-troops-sustain-deadliest-losses-in-marjah-amid-operation-al-fath&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US troops sustain deadliest losses in Marjah amid operation al-Fath</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 29 May 2010 00:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 28 - The US cowardly invaders along with their minion domestic army  have suffered fatal losses and damages at the hands of Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate in the different parts of the district of Marjah, Helmand through much  of Friday, May 28, 2010. Jahadic officials report from the area a blast in the  morning hours of the day killed 2 American soldiers and wounded another two in  Marjah. Likewise, as many as 7 American marines took losses of life and injuries  in a face-to-face fighting with Mujahideen most at the same time elsewhere in  Marjah. One Mujahid has been reported to be wounded in this one-hour fighting.  Also on Friday, about five American soldiers of a large number of Us troops who  had been dropped into Marjah by helicopters to carry out operation in the area,  according to the enemy themselves, got killed and two others wounded in fighting  with Mujahideen whose corpses were later airlifted by the helicopter from the  area. In another news from Marjah, one American marine was killed with three  more hurt as they came under an attack from Mujahideen while the soldiers were  walking to their nearby base elsewhere in Marjah; however, a Mujahid, too, got  hurt in the fighting, in the morning hours of the day. Meantime, a US tank got  struck by an IED blast in the same area, killing all the US soldiers, about half  an hour after the incident took place.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1922:british-troops-sustain-deadliest-losses-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British troops sustain deadliest losses in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 29 May 2010 00:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 28 - At least 7 Britons took losses of life and injuries early  Friday evening as a powerful blast ripped through their foot patrol in Sangin  district of Helmand. Minutes later the after the incident happened, another  blast elsewhere in this district killed two Britons and wounded another two on  Friday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1913:bombings-in-helmand-kill-4-britons-wound-5&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings in Helmand kill 4 Britons, wound 5</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 28 May 2010 19:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 28 - About 4 British enemy soldiers were killed and 5 wounded in  two separate bombings in Helmand's Gerishk district on Friday (May 28).According  to the report the British invading forces were on operation against Mujahideen  and after suffering losses of life and injuries retreated from the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1919:american-military-tank-blown-up-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American military tank blown up in Helmand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 29 May 2010 00:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May 28 - On later Friday (May 28), a blast in Nad Ali district of  Helmand targeted a US tank, damaging the tank and killing or wounding all the  soldiers in it.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1911:6-policemen-killed-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 policemen killed in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 28 May 2010 19:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL. May 28 - On earlier Friday (May 28) a blast in Zabul's Shahri Safa  district hit and eliminated a vehicle of the internal police forces, killing  some six policemen.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302345UTC May 10* 

 <em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em> 
<hr />* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1955:7-american-killed-as-us-helicopter-shot-down-in-kandahar-amid-operation-al-fath&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 Americans killed as US helicopter shot down in Kandahar amid operation al-Fath</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/32228742/7-Americans-killed-as-US-helicopter-shot-down-in-Kandahar-amid-operation-al-Fath"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a> 
<blockquote> Sunday, 30 May 2010 18:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHGAR, May 30 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate during the major  countrywide operation al-Fath shot down a US helicopter in Kandahar's Zhari  district on Saturday noon (May 30). According to the report, the helicopter was  set on fire right after it was shot and fell on the ground moments later,  killing about 7 US soldiers and crew members aboard, Mujahideen official said.  Similarly, a US helicopter got shot down in Helmad's Nad Ali district, while the  enemy described the cause of the helicopter crash as quick landing. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1962:us-nato-logistical-convoy-comes-under-attack-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> US-NATO logistical convoy comes under attack in Kandahar</a>* 
<blockquote> Monday, 31 May 2010 00:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, May 30 - About four soldiers were killed and several hurt Sunday  morning when their logistical convoy come under attack in Zhari district of  Kandahar. The report adds two of their logistical truck destroyed in Mujahideen  rockets. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1930:two-vehicles-of-enemy-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two vehicles of enemy destroyed in Kandahar</a>* 
<blockquote> Saturday, 29 May 2010 15:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, May 29 - A blast in Kandahar Zharahi district hit and eliminated a  tank of the US-NATO invaders on Friday, killing the foreign soldiers on board.  Also Friday, at least five domestic soldiers including an officer were killed in  this district as their vehicle struck an IED blast. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1960:mujahideen-clash-us-nato-troops-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash US-NATO troops in Kandahar</a>* 
<blockquote> Monday, 31 May 2010 00:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, May 30 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an clash with the  foreign invaders in Kandahar's Khinjak district, caused the enemy deadly losses  on Saturday,while there are no further details on the death and injury toll of  the enemy. No Mujahids have been harmed during the daylong fighting. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1961:mujahideen-kill-3-americans-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 3 Americans in Helmand</a>* 
<blockquote> Monday, 31 May 2010 00:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

HELMAND, May 30 - One American soldiers was killed with three more injured on  Sunday morning (May 30) as a US foot patrol came under Mujahideen attack in Nad  Ali district of Helmand. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1945:mujahideen-kill-3-us-soldiers-wound-3-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 3 US soldiers, wound 3 in Zabul</a>* 
<blockquote> Sunday, 30 May 2010 00:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

ZABUL, May 25 - About 3 American soldiers were killed and another 3 were injured  on Saturday (May 29), as a group of US soldiers were walking to their military  base came under attack in Zabul Nowbahar district, whereas a Mujahid, too, got  martyred during the exchange of fire. </blockquote>
* <a href="http://124.217.248.158/%7Ealemarah/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1958:american-military-tank-blown-apart-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American military tank blown apart in Zabul</a>* 
<blockquote> Sunday, 30 May 2010 22:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

ZABUL, May 30 - One of the military tanks of the US cowardly troops got struck  and eliminated in Atghar district of Ghazni, killing all the American soldiers  inside the tank on Sunday morning (May 30). </blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010050UTC Jun 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />Claims of attacks across RC-South, from <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/May10/31-05-10.htm"> "Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,"</a> accessed 31 May 10

*7 Americans killed as US helicopter shot down in Kandahar amid operation al-Fath *
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate during the major countrywide operation al-Fath  shot down a US helicopter in Kandahar's Zhari district on Saturday noon (May  30). According to the report, the helicopter was set on fire right after it was  shot and fell on the ground moments later, killing about 7 US terrorists and  crew members aboard, Mujahideen official said. Similarly, a US helicopter got  shot down in Helmand's Nad Ali district, while the enemy described the cause of  the helicopter crash as quick landing. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid</blockquote>
*Agent of NDS, spy agency killed in Kandahar *
<blockquote>Akhtar Muhammad, working as a second lieutenant in National Directorate of  Security (NDS) a local agency of US-NATO terrorists got killed in a guerrilla by  Mujahideen while walking in a street in Kandahar yesterday (May 30). Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*Mujahideen missiles strike Kandahar airbase *
<blockquote>One missiles struck the Kandahar airfield yesterday night (May 29), causing the  enemy fatal losses but there are no further details on the extent of the death  or injuries toll. In fact, at least 13 foreign terrorists were killed last week  in the missile strikes targeting the same airbase, in which the workshop of the  helicopter got badly damaged. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*US-NATO logistical convoy comes under attack in Kandahar *
<blockquote>About four terrorists were killed and several hurt Sunday morning when their  logistical convoy come under attack in Zhari district of Kandahar. The report  adds two of their logistical truck destroyed in Mujahideen rockets. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*6 terrorists of ANA killed in Kandahar *
<blockquote>On later Saturday (May 29), a blast in Arghandab district of Kandahar hit  and destroyed one of the enemy's military vehicles killing about 4 terrorists  with wounding another two. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*Two enemy's vehicles eliminated in Kandahar *
<blockquote>As many as 11 terrorists of US minion ANA took losses of life and injuries  Sunday (May 30) as two vehicles of ANA While traveling in convoy got hit and  destroyed as a result of Mujahideen planted landmine blasts in Arghandab  district of Kandahar. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
</blockquote>
*Three logistical vehicles destroyed in Kandahar*
<blockquote>In the province's Zhari district, three logistical vehicles of the enemy got  destroyed as the convoy of the vehicles carrying logistical supplies for US-NATO  terrorists came under attack by Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Sunday (May  31). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
</blockquote>
*Mujahideen clash US-NATO terrorists in Kandahar*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an clash with the foreign invaders in  Kandahar's Khinjak district, caused the enemy deadly losses on Saturday, while  there are no further details on the death and injury toll of the enemy. No  Mujahids have been harmed during the daylong fighting. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf
</blockquote>
*5 Britons killed 6 hurt as British tank blown up in Helmand*
<blockquote>A Mujahideen homemade bomb in the province's Sangin district blew apart a  British military tank on Sunday (May 30), killing about 5 British terrorists and  crew members with hurting 6 more, according to the report from Helmand. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
</blockquote>
*IED explosion kills four terrorists in Helmand*
<blockquote>Four terrorists of internal puppet army got killed in bombings Sunday (May  30) in Nawa district of Helmand. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
</blockquote>
*American cowards suffer deadliest losses in Marjah*
<blockquote>On Sunday afternoon (May 30), the dead bodies of the American terrorists and  the wounded whose number is not clear, caused by a roadside bomb attack which  targeted their military tank, were evacuated by US helicopter in the district of  Marjah, Helmand, local Mujahideen said. In another news from Marajah, Mujahideen  of the Islamic Emirate, in a face-to-face fighting with American cowardly  terrorists, killed or wounded a dozen of US terrorists yesterday elsewhere in  Marjah. Likewise, the other day, one American terrorists got killed and two  wounded in and attack from Mujahideen in Marjah. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf
</blockquote>
*Mujahideen kill 3 Americans in Helmand*
<blockquote>One American terrorists was killed with three more injured on Sunday morning  (May 30) as a US foot patrol came under Mujahideen attack in Nad Ali district of  Helmand. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
</blockquote>
*British tank blown up in Helmand*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the combat patrol of  British terrorists yesterday night (May 30), destroyed one of their tanks  besides causing them losses of life and injures in Helmand's Sangin district. In  another news from Helmand, Mujahideen destroyed a logistical truck this morning  (May 30) in this district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*Landmine in Zabul hits US tank*
<blockquote>A roadside mine blast tore apart and destroyed a US armored tank on Sunday  (May 30) killing all the Americans including their local translator in Shinki  district of Zabul province, Mujahideen officials said. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf</blockquote>
*US military tank eliminated in Zabul*
<blockquote>On Friday (May 29), a large number of the combined US and domestic  terrorists while on an operation against Mujahideen in Zabul's Shinki district  had come under Mujahideen siege and was still under siege when one of their  tanks Sunday evening (May 30) was on an attack mission against Mujahideen as it  hit a roadside mine blast and destroyed with all its terrorists killed in the  area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*Mujahideen kill 3 US terrorists, wound 3 in Zabul*
<blockquote>About 3 American terrorists were killed and another 3 were injured on  Saturday (May 29), as a group of US terrorists were walking to their military  base came under attack in Zabul Nowbahar district, whereas a Mujahid, too, got  martyred during the exchange of fire. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
*US military tank hits roadside bomb in Nimroze*
<blockquote>A Mujahideen homemade bomb blast tore apart a US tank in Dil Aram district  of Nimroze, destroying the tank and killing all the American terrorists on  Saturday, the report said, adding the wreckage of the struck tank still exists  at the site today. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2010)

MAY 2010 HIGHLIGHTS

•	Taliban statements monitored during May 2010 claimed responsibility for approximately 33 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 4 deaths during this period.

•	*Since start of Taliban statement tracking in October 2008, the Taliban has claimed an average of 15.54 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada* (777 alleged by Taliban vs. 50 reported by Canada).

More details here (Scribd.com).


----------

